# Wires Hanging Loose - Potential Steering Wheel Problem - 2011 Maxima



## dave0911 (Jul 3, 2012)

I know pretty much nothing when it comes to cars (as you will probably tell in a moment) so I appreciate _any_ help you might be able to provide.

About a week ago I noticed a wire hanging down under the steering wheel right above my brake (it's a black wire). It touches the top part of my brake, but doesn't effect me while I'm driving. Also, as of yesterday, another wire on the passenger side has been hanging down with a light bulb (assuming it's for the glove box, but want to make sure). Any issues here? Is this common or do I need to get these addressed immediately?

Also, with the steering wheel, more often than not when I turn the wheel all the way to the right or left I feel it click a couple of times (makes a slight cranking noise). Started doing this about 4 or 5 days ago.

Any idea what's going on with everything?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the dash may have been removed and then not everything was reconnected. Is the car still under warranty? If so, take it to a Nissan dealer.

With the steering noise, the steering rack may be loose where it mounts to the frame.
Also make sure that the power steering reservoir is full with fluid. If the fluid level is extremely low, some air may have gotten into the system. You may have to bleed the system.

Bleeding Hydraulic System 
1. Raise the front end of vehicle until the wheels are clear of the ground.
2. Add Genuine NISSAN PSF or equivalent, into the steering
fluid reservoir tank to the specified level. Then quickly turn the
steering wheel fully to right and left and lightly touch steering
stoppers. Repeat steering wheel operation until the fluid level no
longer decreases.
3. Start the engine then repeat step 2 above. Incomplete air bleeding will cause the following symptoms:
 Air bubbles in reservoir tank
 Clicking noise in oil pump
 Excessive buzzing in oil pump
If this happens, bleed out the air repeating step 2 above. Fluid noise may occur in the valve or oil pump.
This is common when the vehicle is stationary or while turning the steering wheel slowly. This does not
affect the performance or durability of the system.


----------

